# White film



## TomsNutt (Apr 8, 2005)

I have some glass with a filmy light white layer on parts or thoughout certain bottles. I have tried cleaning but not had any luck. Will Bar Keeper's Friend work for this type of application. Or does anybody have another type solution?[>:]


----------



## digdug (Apr 8, 2005)

What type of glass/bottle is it?  I have used Oxyclean on No Deposit No Return bottles and it eats off all kinds of crud and deposits. BUT DO NOT USE oxyclean on older bottles. I would say anything from the 1960's and up is OK, but no ACl's either. I found out the hard way what it will do. The Oxyclean releases oxygen in water and bubbles up. If it is an older bottle with small pits, etc. it gets in those pits and causes them to become big pits and chips.  ACL it tends to remove some of it.  But bar keepers Friend works well, but Oxyclean "does the work so you won't have to" on NDNR. Not much scrubing involved on the NDNR soda bottle. It eats off all the gunk.


----------



## TomsNutt (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks digdug. These are jars and bottles I have from 40's through 60's. Some have ACL labels and some do not. Would it be safe to use on the inside and not near the ACL? How about silcone grease? I was reading about it in another post.


----------



## digdug (Apr 8, 2005)

I have used oxyclean on the inside of ACL's and had good luck.  I did try the Bar Keepers Friend on an ACL, inside and out and it did a wonderful job!  Also-I have used a hand soap for garderners with HOT water (Found it Home Depot). It was made to remove tree sap off of hands. Does wonders on dried up soda in bottles. Gets syrup goo right out.
 I have never used silicone grease, but have seen bottles coated in it. It doesn't remove the white film, it just covers it up, makes bottle look wet. I don't care for it myself. Greasy, slippery mess. You leave it on the bottle. Does show nicely though once coated.


----------



## TomsNutt (Apr 8, 2005)

I am willing to try anything. 2 of my favorites are of a Gordon's and Tom's Jar. The others are on ACL's and No Deposits. I sure would like to get them nice and sparkling like some of the pics I have seen. I am a bit of a neat freak when it comes to glass on display. It looks so much better if it is clean. Do you know where to find a good scrubbing brush for inside soda bottles? I can not find one long enough. Baby bottle scrubbers are all too short.


----------



## digdug (Apr 8, 2005)

I bought some years ago in a magazine that were great.  They are plastic scrub brush with tough cotton fibers on the end for cleaning the corners. I need some new ones myself.  Let me check a catalog at home. It is for gardening, but they have the vase brush packs available. Different lengths, etc. They look good.


----------



## digdug (Apr 8, 2005)

Found the brushes at Lee Valley (www.leevalley.com) Link is: http://www.leevalley.com/garden/page.aspx?c=2&p=10209&cat=2,50560
 Great brushes! Lasted a long time.


----------



## TomsNutt (Apr 8, 2005)

Wow those look perfect. I just ordered 2 sets and cannot wait to use them. What is your recommandation for inside soda bottles with film using these brushes?


----------



## digdug (Apr 8, 2005)

I have used a little bit of everything with the brushes. Oxyclean, Bar Keeper, etc. If you do use Oxyclean-go by the directions! And rinse bottle well after using it with hot soapy water.  I've just started using the Bar Keeper. But, I hadn't had a chance to use it on a frosted bottle.


----------



## Bottleneck (Apr 21, 2005)

Will the oxyclean work for rust stains too?  I have some old fruit jars that used to have metal rings on them for handles.   They have since been removed because of bad rust and left a ring of rust around the neck of the jars.  I tried soaking them and using mild liquid soap, but have been reluctant to use strong cleaning agents, thinking they may ruin the glass.   Who sells "oxyclean"?  [8|]


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Tom, Try Iron Out... it is available at walmart... mix the powder in lukewarm water and soak the glass. It works great on rust and is "safe" Taz


----------



## digdug (Apr 22, 2005)

Bar Keepers Friend also works good on rust stains.  Mix it like a paste and scrub it with a good sponge. You can also find it at Wal-Mart and most grocery stores carry it too.
 Oxyclean is good for dirt stains, etc.  But not so much rust stains.  You can find Oxyclean at grocery stores, Target, Wal-mart, you should find it on the laundry soap aisle. It comes in a powder form.


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 23, 2005)

Lime Away is good at removing rust and calcium deposits...fill the bottle full and let it stand about 10 to 15 minutes...longer for tougher rust stains...Pour it back into the original container and reuse over & over again...Rinse the bottle well as the Lime Away is quite foamy....wear rubber gloves and keep your eyes protected....it will sting/burn. I've used it for years with no problems. It's available at any grocery store in the household cleaners section. Won't harm the outside of old bottles either...I'd keep it off any ACL bottles though just to be safe.
 Bar Keepers Helper is prefect for cleaning ACL bottles...doesn't abrade the paint and removes stubborn dirt & stains.


----------

